# Big Mamas twins :)



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

A boy and a girl


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they're very very cute! congrats!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

erica4481 said:


> A boy and a girl
> 
> Yay a girl!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

So cute!!!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Awe Lv the markings


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Yay for a girl and healthy twins!! :wahoo:


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

They are super cute! Belated congrats!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Got to love those twins with reverse colors!
They are ABSOLUTELY AWESOME.!!!!!!!!!
Congratulations.!!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Super cute!! Are they Nigerian/Pygmy mixes? My wether is a 50/50 mix, I love him.


----------



## lisalaprate (Aug 18, 2013)

So cute

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

very cute


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> Super cute!! Are they Nigerian/Pygmy mixes? My wether is a 50/50 mix, I love him.


Yes they are


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Cute!! What percentage?


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

adorable!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

very nice markings ! congrats


----------

